# Yamaha Rhino



## kentuckychuck (Dec 23, 2008)

I just bought a new rhino this summer love it will never get another small ATV again.  They are very comfortable and can haul a load of deer feed.  Just wanted to know if anyone has bought the added muffler you can put onto the existing muffler to make it quieter and what you though of it.  Thanks, Chuck


----------



## jeremyoo7 (Dec 23, 2008)

I have two I bought this past year and love em.
Would like to hear from somone about the muffler as well.


----------



## BamaBart (Jan 5, 2009)

I put one on my 05 Rhino and it caused the exaust pipe to over-heat and crack. I took it to the local muffler shop and the owner said that he had welded a game warden's Rhino exaust three times. He took it off and hasn't been back for exaust repairs. I took mine off and haven't had any more problems.


----------

